# Good Fight Submission Only Tourney: Reviews?



## stonewall1350 (May 18, 2017)

I am just wondering if anyone knows anything about this? 

Good Fight: Submission Only Jiu Jitsu Tournament. No points, no advantages, no referee decisions!

Ever participate? What level of competition are we talking here? I'm getting close to 30 and I want to get into a tournament soon. I'm a blue belt (injury and time off) at the heavyweight (super really) level. I am curious if this is something that I would go get involved in and be head shoulders below and have no real chance? Like guys competing for the olympics? The guys who aren't working full time and supporting people and this is their job? I've never really done a tournament and i am really wondering. I can get to the one in Tallahassee pretty easy so I would love to do it. 

Anyone else familiar with these? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headhunter (May 18, 2017)

I've seen a few around I'm not in the grappling world but I've seen a few and as for competing I mean just go for it. Worst case scenario you lose to guys better than you and you can learn from it


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 18, 2017)

If they're at your level, you'll probably have a great time. If they're much better than you, you'll probably learn a decent amount as long as you don't get too disheartened. Either way, I think you should go if you can.


----------



## drop bear (May 18, 2017)

Sounds like a good idea. I still have no idea about how points work.


----------



## stonewall1350 (May 23, 2017)

Thanks guys. I don't know much about the tourney side of grappling. I'm excited too. I need to figure out what is going on and I think I will sign up and start prepping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

